# my lil dodge with its new meats



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

heres a few new pics taken this am.

payton


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great. Are you going to get some lug and hub covers? That would really top it off.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

centers and lug covers are in the back seat.. not sure im gonna put them on till spring.. plus i just threw them on last night at 11pm.. so i still need to put a few miles on it then check everything make sure everything is tight..

payton


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks sweet


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

how are the tires gonna do for plowing they look like they have no tread for traction, otherwise its bas ass man!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

the fronts are drive tires the rears are traction tires. im actually going to go see bout 2 more traction tires at local dealer this afternoon.. should plow great.. tall skinny tires... so it wont float.. time will tell..


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow! That's cool. Your front end is going to hate you. LOL


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Are you installing an aftermarket grill?


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Any lift on your truck to clear those?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

the honeycomb grill is there just looks empty..
front end already hates me.lol i use my trucks as trucks.. i work em hard ..

the truck has been leveled and clears fine.. im gonna put the plow on in a bit and see how it looks im hoping it holds the weight just fine.. but we will see.. cross ur fingers


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Man thats sharp


----------



## Joe Snow (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one kickin' rig bro!
Any thoughts about putting stacks on 'er?
Damn that sharp!

:waving:


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

dont have the room for fuel tank.. 105 gallon L tank in the bed tool box no room..

payton


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Truck looks great but I would just run stockers for the winter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Ever had to ploish a bud rim before???? JD is right run the stockers in the winter, bring out the 22's in the nice weather. NTM the steers will slide really bad up front. Had a set of 19.5's on a 3500Hd. 

Are you pushing with a V?? If so hook it up before the snow. You will proberly find the geometry of the blade is off a tad due to the different ride heights.

Time to revamp the box and move the tanks / boxes, what ever it takes make room for the stacks!!!! Personally the duallys look super sharp with the 22's.Does it ride as good as it looks??


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

the rims will be gettin blasted this spring and powdercoated black with my work rims wont stay nice around me.. so powder coating them is the best option.. and ive already had the blade on and made some adjustments.. hooks up fine..


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

and trust me if i had room for a stack id have one.. but ive got aprox 5inchs of room between the fuel tank and the bedrail not nuff room.. i wish there was but fuel tank is more important then a stack


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great payton!


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Now thats bad ass, Nice Rig!!


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Dont wanna jack your thread but here is mine also.....


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

I opted for a little more agressive tread than you did but your truck looks tough!


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

very nice truck maybe mine will grow up to be one like yours


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

You should keep a fuel mileage log, I'm interested to see who much MPG you loose in town, and what you gain on the hwy? What gears do you have, 4:10's or 3:73's?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

its a 6spd with 4.11s so far ive noticed a lil ppower loss.. but 75-80 mph is 2k rpm range.

payton


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

FYI Not going to fit in garage anymore LOL

Looks sweet


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow they both look awesome guys!! good for both of you. i really love that look. i was thinking of doing 19.5s or 22.5s on my 1991 3500 dually even if just for the extended tread wear and high load range. that truck is my true work horse. really nice trucks guys


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

BigDave12768;674244 said:


> FYI Not going to fit in garage anymore LOL
> 
> Looks sweet


fyi truck never actually fit in the garage


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

Trucker clock, who wants it!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Payton looks great man. If I ever graduate to a dually the first thing I am ordering is 22.5's. Awesome job man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

um, why would you do that to a good looking truck?


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

[email protected];684766 said:


> um, why would you do that to a good looking truck?


Um, Maybe if you cant say something nice just dont say anything!!!


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

first of all great looking rig.i think i would run the stock for the winterbecause the hard compond of those tires even with the traction tires i think will have low grip could be wrong though would not be the 1st time.lol would like to see some action pics though,let us know how it pushes.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like a Big Rig:salute:


----------

